# trying with Clinica Eugin in Barcelona



## lulu588 (Apr 25, 2011)

Hi everybody,

Its very nice to see you all in here, realising that we have got ppl who can REALLY understand and have same problems.

Me and my husband have been adviced ICSI as he has got obstructive azoospermia and was in a waiting list in Leeds Reproductive Medicine unit since May2010. They as well said that most of the ppl going abroad,E.g to Spain etc.
We was supposed to be waiting 6 months, doing all the required tests meanwhile, and realised that it not gonna happen or will happen in a year or so, as they was not conacting us, calling us for appointments once in 2 months etc.
Browsing internet we have found Eugins website very promising and decided to give a try in Clinica Eugin,Barcelona.
On the first day of contacting this clinic they was very nice and helpfull,, I ve registered myself in their online private  area, Coordination team was as though waiting for every message, encouraging and supporting, trying to do their best.
After finishing all administrative part, we requested for our first appointment.
Went to Barcelona, went thru consultations with doc, where he said us that they gonna do ICSI to my husband the same day as puncturing me, and that its possible that we will need a donors sperm,, as though it is such a meaningless detail wether having a baby from yr husband or from donor,, anyways, we were not ready for this, cuz cant see how we can decide this the day of puncture. So we was not very satisfied with this,, then he said to me that I need to do some additional tests, and their clinic  can do them, which later he found that its no need for it, as I had it done and its in my tests results file. 
When u going to undergo this kind of treatment you expect yr doctors be more in course with particularly you,as a patient.But anyway, we took my protocol and went for another consultation of andrologist, who examined my husband and said that from his point of view they will be able to get a normal sperm, as there was no problems with it before, tubes been blocked  by the way of vasectomy and its obstructive azoospermia,which more likely to be easy to obtain the sperm. And again we found wierd  that two doctors dealing with you ,are contraversing each other. After seeing andrologist we was a bit encouraged that everything gonna be all right, DH hasnt got a big problem, I`m under 30,he said success rate is very high, and he send us to meet my personal coordinator, who I will be calling during my stimulation treatments and she will be giving me instructions abt drugs etc. Coordinator woman was on the first sight very nice,having good English communicational skills, explained me in brief what will i have to do during my stimulation treatment , gave me my PERSONAL protocol,saying I have to follow it step by step and keep in touch with her all the time. which was all right, till we went into waiting room, and I compared this protocol to the one that first doctor (actual reproductionist) gave me, and again!!! it was 2 different things. 
As i have got mature follicles on one of my ovary ,according to what all docs in Leeds,at my local hospital said that during my stimulation period I will need less drugs than normally women in this case need, cuz follicles can get overstimulated,, so in this protocol was twice and even three times more prescribed medicines that was in 1st protocol, which prooved me again that she was not bothered to have a look into my records.
Beeing all day from 11am in clinic till 5pm, without a time for coffee, we went back to 1st doctor-reproductionist, and showed him this second protocol,which have got his sign on, and asked how and on what grounds 1st protocol with prescribed drugs cost of £800 is altered on the one with drugs cost of £3000? On what he answered: "SORRY, I dont know why coordinator changed the prescription, I can change your coordinator if you want." And on my question how can coordination team issue documents on behalf of doctors, he just shrugged his shoulders.
I think there is no need to tell you all what kind of first impression I had after my first visit to Clinic, but despite all these waiting lists in UK, and all related routine, we still decided to go on with this clinic, hoping that  our further experience with this clinic won`t be so dissapointing.
We came back home, made a payment (half a price of treatmet abt £2000), was supposed to be contacting my Coordinator on the first day of my monthly, to get instructions about when and what medicines to start from etc.. so I have send them email on first day of period (almost a week  ago) - no reply, then send again to remind - still no reply,, monthly have finished , I emailed again and still no reply..........  
I dont know what to think,,, Maybe anybody have been through clinic Eugin, can anybody advice please?  
Many thanks in advance


----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

to FF, Lulu!!! This is a great website for support, information, laughter and friendship, it has kept me (relatively!) sane though all my treatment. Have a good look round the site, post in whatever section you want and make yourself at home. There are so many sections here with a huge amount of information, so whatever you are going through there will be someone here to help you.

What terrible service you have had from your clinic. I can understand why you don´t really have much confidence in them. Disgraceful that you have paid all that money and they won´t return your e-mails. We have a Spain section - CLICK HERE and specifically here is a thread for the Eugin Clinic - CLICK HERE. I hope the lovely ladies there can give you some tips and advice on what you have been through and how to get some sort of response from them.

Here are a couple of other links that I think might help you.

Male factors ~ CLICK HERE

ICSI chat ~ CLICK HERE

Keep a diary of your treatment (or read the experiences of others) ~ CLICK HERE

Complimentary, Holistic and Spiritual Approaches ~ CLICK HERE 

While undergoing treatment, you might find it useful to join other ladies having treatment at the same time. The Cycle Buddies threads are just for that. Just pop along to the appropriate month and say "Hi" when you are ready to start treatment ~ CLICK HERE

The What Every New Member Needs To Know (includes a list of common abbreviations) thread will give you some info on how to navigate 
Please feel free to ask more questions here, or on any other part of the site, there will be wonderful helpful people there to give you lots of support, information and cyber hugs if you need it. We go through all the highs and lows of treatment together.

Good luck - I hope you get everything sorted, start your treatment and get that BFP!           

Sue  
the site ~ CLICK HERE

Please feel free to ask more questions here, or on any other part of the site, there will be wonderful helpful people there to give you lots of support, information and cyber hugs if you need it. We go through all the highs and lows of treatment together.

Good luck - I hope you get everything sorted, start your treatment and get that BFP!           

Sue


----------



## lulu588 (Apr 25, 2011)

Thank you Wraakgodin for your reply.
Cheers


----------

